# Need some help



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Iam looking to try my luck at bridge fishing, but need help on what rod and reel to use. Can someone give me some suggestions.


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano makes all different models of rods in price ranges from 30 - 200 dollars. What ever level you pick, for bridge fishing, choose a 7 or 7 1/2 foot rod in a medium heavy action. A reel not too expensive but something thats proven, a good choice would either be a Penn 440 (preferred) or Penn 450 loaded with either 10 or 12 pound line, preferably Power Pro since you'll be around structure. Thats my suggestion. Others may vary.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

If you just want to give it a try and not tie up a lot of money initially go to Walmart and buy the Shakespere Contender. $29.00 and comes loaded with 12 pound test. That's how I started and then moved into Penn's after I was sure I was going to like it. The original reels are still what we use when we go surf fishing. Sand is tough on reels. Walmart also sells a surf rod and reel for $39 that looked decent last time I looked.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

How much money do you want to spend? Do you do any other fishing?


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

I wade fish during the summer @ the sound and around oriole beach. I have been out to Bob Sykes and just watched, looks like everyone uses low end to high end gear with the same results. Would like to start low end then work up.


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

if you are looking to spend a little bit of money, a shimano stradic will last for some years. i have a stradic 5000, 139.oo, 8 ft shimano teramar rod, 110.00, and 300 yards of power pro, 30.00. i also have an okuma avenger on an ugly stick for about 80.00 total. it has lasted me a couple years catching bull reds no problem. shimano is your best bet. if you are gonna get a penn, go to the flea market and get a z series. they dont make them like that anymore.


----------



## turkeykiller (Jan 8, 2008)

if you have an ebay acount 

you can usally find some good gear on there 

and if you know where to look you can get some stuff real cheep

oke


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man let me tell ya I've used quite a few brands and I do some similar fishing. You'll find that everyone has different opinions on brands and such, so I'll just tell you what has worked for me. For bull reds and kingI use a penn 750 on a slammer rod (diff. rod for king). The whole combo cost me 130 bucks. For shark and king I use a fin nor 7500 and a custom rod....now that set up ran me about 230. Those are my "expensive" set ups....lol. I started out using abu garcia cardinal reels for working a lure and loved it. The rod and reel cost me 60 bucks. I also use a Penn silverado on an ugly stick for a 12lb set up. Again about a 60 dollar combo. The silverdos aren't the best thing out there but mine have worked without fail for over a year now. You can also pick up some decent Shimano reels for under 50 bucks. Even the 30 dollar shimanos are better than the shakespear of equal valuein my opinion. Okuma is putting out some decent stuff too. Their new dual force drag is pretty bad ass. Shoot me a PM with the $$ amount you are looking to spend and I can make a suggestion. On a side note, I've got a buddy that's landed some nice fish on a 20 dollar walmart special....


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

I second the Ugly Stick from wally-world.



Especially if money is a deciding factor.



I've always used their rods but seems the reels tend to get a little warped after some heavy catches.



Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help...


----------

